# Darla and Spanky



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Remember our two little puppies that the owner wanted to drown. Well here they are and they are getting ready for an adventure. They will be going to the Specialty just briefly and then flying home with our Rescue Coordinator, Sharon Binger who lives in Washington.
She will adopt them out to a great home. They are a darling pair and I can imagine some one wanting them both together.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, I cannot imagine for a million years imagine why someone would have wanted to drown those two adorable little Pups!! What is wrong with people today??? This is just the most pathetic situation when I read something like that. Those people must truly be "sick" in their minds!!! There are just far too many people who absolutely should never have animals. And yes, hopefully they will be adopted out together as they make the cutest little pair. I immediately fell in love with them whem I saw their pictures.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG someone wanted to drown these sweet babies? They're absolutely precious!

I hope they prosecuted that person! Reminds me of my friend's ex-husband, he drown some kittens in the family pool and got away with it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - I don't recall that story but am so thankful to AMA Rescue. They're so cute and I hope they end up in very happy homes:thumbsup: I can't even imagine anyone wanting to kill them. :angry:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> OMG someone wanted to drown these sweet babies? They're absolutely precious!
> 
> I hope they prosecuted that person! Reminds me of my friend's ex-husband, he drown some kittens in the family pool and got away with it!



agreed! that's crazy! look at their cute faces... Thank you for your hard work-- I hope they both go to a wonderful home!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are adorable!! I didn't hear that story......thank god they were saved. Nothing surprises me anymore, this world is just full of sick people.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh how precious these two are! 

Breaks my heart though to know what some people are capable of. I hope there's a special **** for people who hurt children and animals. Am I a bad person for saying that?


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

They are 2 little Darlings! Adorable little angels...I'm glad they were saved and that they will have loving homes.
I agree with opinions above - the owner should have been prosecuted!
Cruelty of some individuals is unbelievable :angry:...

Kisses to those 2 precious babies:wub:.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a precious pair!! I remember their story. They were saved the day that Humphrey and Lily (bless her soul) were also saved. They look so wonderful! Mama Judy is taking great care of them!! Thank you for sharing Edie and thank you Edie and AMAR for rescuing these babies.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update Edie! They are SO cute, they look all Chi. I'm so glad I'm goint to get to see them at the Specialty. How are the other group of pups doing?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will have to send in some update pictures of Layla's pups. They are darling and hard to believe they came out of a Maltese mother. LOL


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That would be great... since we all were following what was happeing with her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they're adorable!


----------

